# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Consent to connect plumbing

## stevo27

Planning on getting a toilet and sink in a new shed, plumber advised to get a consent to connect. 
Anyone know the process? How long does it take? Much mucking around? Cost? 
Cheers

----------


## plum

Around $300 and done online, consent from memory either 24 or 48 hrs.

----------


## stevo27

Is it thru council or water supplier?

----------


## plum

Water supplier.

----------

